

Show HN: Kwollo, business card design via Twitter profile - apineda
http://kwollo.com/

======
apineda
I have a lot of ideas for this but it's been slow getting time to work on it.
I'd like to generate color palettes based of the profile colors or images for
missing backgrounds. I've had some work on actually rendering the svg in node
but not success yet with the web fonts. This is in order to send to the
supplier for drop shipping. If progress continues I'm going to publish my
trello development board. I'm just not sure who would find this useful, but
I'm aiming right now for anyone who wants a quick and dirty business card
design that somewhat reflects them. I wanted ti for myself because I'm lazy,
and because with my twitter account you can quickly get a sense of who I am.

